# I need some help with halloween band names



## ghosthunter79 (Aug 18, 2008)

I am building a band out of singing skeletons and need a name for the band! I was thinking something like "the Un-grateful dead" or something like that. I need some other famous bands with a play on words. Any Ideas?


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

my favorite: Back Stabbeth (and you can insert knives into the skeleton's backs.) --- Black Sabboth

Sepulchre- (instead of sepultura)
The Boneyard, 
Dead Meat
Moonspell
Darkness Calls
Cannibal Corpse is a good actual band name already you could change that up a bit too.


----------



## onemorebeerman (Sep 1, 2008)

How about the Rolling Bones?


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

What types of songs will they be doing?

I think "Rolling Bones" is good. 
Scream (instead of Cream)
The Bone 52s
Dead Leapord
Skullpions
Simon and Gorefunkle
Audiograve
Dead Zepplin

I'm sure I'll think of more right after I post this.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, duh. I probably know what songs they will be singing. 

The ghost arrived today. Thanks GH.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I vote for "Rolling Bones"....that is _PERFECT_!!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

I vote Rollin Bones too.


----------



## onemorebeerman (Sep 1, 2008)

Trying some boy bands...

Back bone boys
'N Stink
Last Edtion
Boo Kids on the Block


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

oh the rolling bones is great


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

how about 
knarly simon
nitty gritty bone band
bread and bones
doobie bones
boney mitchel


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

The Rolling Bones 

Maybe the Boo Fighters instead of the Foo Fighters.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I liked Back Stabbeth and Rolling Bones...cool names all.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I'm throwing my vote for Rolling Bones too.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Rolling Bones is good, but The Ungrateful Dead is good too. 

A few more (not very good):

Talking Deads
Echo and The Bonymen
Phantana
Van Helsing (with Skelly Hagar or David Lee Rot)
Bjone (just one skeleton in a black wig with a swan skeleton draped around it)
Bone Springenstien and the Elm Street 7
Skeleton John (could sing Bony and The Jets)
Pearl Damn


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I vote Rolling Bones............ N' Stink ... that is so funny.


----------

